# Golden X in Staten Island



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

From FB

Urgent PART 2's Photos - URGENT - Brooklyn - Staten Island | Facebook










And he has a sister in there as well

Urgent PART 2's Photos - URGENT - Brooklyn - Staten Island | Facebook


----------

